# Filtration for 5x2x2' discus



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2007)

I'm setting up a 5x2x2' planted tank for discus.

Bio-load not too high - 6 x 6" blue diamond, 40 or so rummynose and some Corydorus.

I'm trying to decide on filtration.  

First decision is do I have one big filter i.e. Fluval FX5, Eheim 2080 Pro 3 or Eheim Classic 2260.

Or two smaller filters i.e. Eheim 2028 Pro 2, Eheim Classic 2217, Rena XP4 or TetraTec 1200.

I like the simplicity aspect of one big filter and less hardware in the tank.  

But I also like the backup factor and staggered maintenance of running two smaller filters.

What would you do, and please don't say a sump...?

Cost isn't a major consideration.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Aug 2007)

Hi George, i am running a jebo 828 on my discus tank and i have to say i would deffinatly recommend it. Two would be good on at tank that size and they are cheap in comparison to their competitors. (less than Â£50!)
I would choose 2 filters on a tank that size if only for flow around the tank unless you would want to use powerheads but my discus never got on with them since the tank is only 3ft.
Hope this helps mate and really look forward to seeing it.

Also i would heartily reccomend Gary @ GB Discus for his fish - Fantastic!


----------



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> Hi George, i am running a jebo 828 on my discus tank and i have to say i would deffinatly recommend it. Two would be good on at tank that size and they are cheap in comparison to their competitors. (less than Â£50!)
> I would choose 2 filters on a tank that size if only for flow around the tank unless you would want to use powerheads but my discus never got on with them since the tank is only 3ft.
> Hope this helps mate and really look forward to seeing it.
> 
> Also i would heartily reccomend Gary @ GB Discus for his fish - Fantastic!



Thanks Dan.

Good point on the flow.  Even though the flow rates are the same/higher with the big filter vs. two small filters, the characteristics may be better with two smaller, as one has more control.

Wow, Jebo are cheap!  I think I'd prefer Eheim though for long-term reliability - 2 year guarantee etc.  Cost isn't a major issue.

Yes, I've spoken with Gary and he lives locally.

I've also been speaking with Chen's Discus.  

http://www.chensdiscus.co.uk/

Yes, I'm excited about the tank too.  I just had a quote for a 5x2x2' opti-white glass (same as ADA glass) for Â£272.

The custom cabinet and hood will be the most expensive bits.  I'm useless at DIY...


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Aug 2007)

If you don't want to double up on filters then go for the big Ehiem Pro3.  Look at this I'm only offering you advice and I can't decide whether I'd buy the Pro3 or two 2028s!  Remember the Pro3 does have two intakes, but it only has one outlet, maybe that would be best positioned in the middle with the intakes at the two corners?  Might affect your layouts?


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Aug 2007)

Have you considered the AquaEl 700, George?

It comes with two inlets and two outlets, and the spray bars are multi part, so you can direct the water flow in a variety of directions on each of the spray bars. The inlets are a bit cumbersome looking, a bit like an afro comb, but against a black background they are not particularly noticeable. 

It also comes with a UV steriliser to keep any nasties away from your delicate Discus. I use the 250 and it is very quiet, even with CO2 diffused in to the filter inlet.

Other than that, Eheim and Tetratec seem to get very good write ups. I am very happy with my Eheim 2213 Classic. People have been running Classics for more than ten years, and spares are readily available for the whole Classic range.

EDIT: I forgot to add, I voted for the two Eheim 2217 option. Proven track record, Â£64.53 each from Fishfurfeather and they come with filter media and double taps. I would then use the saved money on buying some nice glassware for the filter inlets and outlets. A tank like yours is going to deserve glassware.


----------



## CJ Castle (5 Aug 2007)

I am very fond of the TetraTec range having both the EX600 and EX1200 models... If I set up a tank this size I would probably go for just one external and would, if expences allowed, go for the Fluval FX5 (however, I don't know whether it is the most suitable for a planted tank...)


----------



## George Farmer (11 Aug 2007)

Well, the missus has now agreed to a 6 footer. 

Looks like I'll go for 2 x Eheim 2080 Pro 3.  If they're good enough for Jeff Senske in his 180cm...

Cost for both - Â£460 - including media.  Feel free to post any links if you can find cheaper.


----------



## Ed Seeley (11 Aug 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Well, the missus has now agreed to a 6 footer.
> 
> Looks like I'll go for 2 x Eheim 2080 Pro 3.  If they're good enough for Jeff Senske in his 180cm...
> 
> Cost for both - Â£460 - including media.  Feel free to post any links if you can find cheaper.



   Wow!  Will do a great job though!  I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## james3200 (14 Aug 2007)

Hi George,

What sort of water change schedule are you planning on this? Nice one on the extra foot 

James


----------



## neil1973 (15 Aug 2007)

Another option would be to use 1 of the eheim pro 3 filters (should provide plenty of filtration capacity) then use pumps such as the ehiem 1260 / 1262 for water movement. These can also be mounted externally using hoses in a similar way to an external filter but will need less cleaning and will be cheaper.

If you aren't bothered about cost then the 2 eheim pro 3's will obviously be great but the above solution may be useful for others.

cheers
Neil


----------



## CJ Castle (15 Aug 2007)

That sounds like a very reasonable price, George... Don't they usually retail at something like Â£300 each! The cheapest I've found Â£250 each - on Zooplus... Where are you getting yours, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dave Spencer (16 Aug 2007)

Try Aquacadabra on eBay and see what deal he can give you for two. For that kind of money you should have a little bargaining power. That`s how I usually go about business on eBay.

Dave.

EDIT: He also sells Hydor external heaters which could give you even more chance of a decent discount.


----------



## neil1973 (17 Aug 2007)

I've used this place a couple of times and been happy with the service: http://www.aquaristic.net/ . Prices are good particularly for German products such as eheim  

Neil


----------

